# looking for a story.........



## tiggermaster (Feb 28, 2016)

I have spent the last few days looking for a story on the site. It was about a dog who was buff and tall. He gets a fox(?) to suck him off in an abandon house on the way home from school. After the deed the fox grows bigger because he steals the dogs muscles leaving him smaller and skinny, He then takes a picture of the dog after jerking off on him sp he would not tell anyone what had happen. Can anyone PLESE help me find this story? Thank you.


----------



## Astus (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah... this isn't the place to go ask for that kind of stuff...


----------



## tiggermaster (Mar 3, 2016)

Please tell where the best place to ask or which forum to use. Thabks


----------

